# Neon Tetra Breeding?



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know that this is a very hard thing to do, i have been reading up on breeding neons but i still want to give it a try. i currently have two populations of neons totalling 15. Does anyone have any hints for me? Also i haven't been able to really tell the sex of the neons. I have guesses on a few but otherwise i'm lost. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its not impossible, they are egg-scatterers. You need soft water and really small food. But many people have small neons 'just appear' in heavily a planted tank. Seems to be a lot of youtube videos. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEHjXJB9h5Q


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Sexing them is a little bit tricky. The rounder ones are probably females. With 15 neons, I would say that it's extremely likely that you have at least a male and female.


----------

